# Master Cpl. Francis Roy Found Dead in Kandahar - June 25/ 2011



## vonGarvin (25 Jun 2011)

I just read that a Canadian soldier was found dead of a non combat related incident in Kandahar.  The source was cbc.ca, but I don't know how to post the link.  (I'm on my mobile phone).  The soldier was identified, but the name was withheld at the request of the family.

RIP soldier.


----------



## navymich (25 Jun 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I just read that a Canadian soldier was found dead of a non combat related incident in Kandahar.  The source was cbc.ca, but I don't know how to post the link.  (I'm on my mobile phone).  The soldier was identified, but the name was withheld at the request of the family.
> 
> RIP soldier.



Here is the link:  http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2011/06/25/afghan-cda-soldier.html


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 Jun 2011)

RIP


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jun 2011)

Condolences to the family, colleague and friends of the fallen....  

A bit more MSM info.


> With only ten days to go before the official end of Canada's combat mission in Afghanistan, an unnamed Canadian soldier was found dead Saturday from non-combat related injuries.
> 
> The soldier was the 157th Canadian to have died in Afghanistan since the first combat forces arrived here early in 2002. His name was being temporarily withheld at the request of his family, a statement from the Department of National Defence said.
> 
> ...


Source:  Postmedia News



> A Canadian soldier, whose name has not been released, has died in a non-combat related incident.
> 
> The soldier was found dead early Saturday at a forward operating base located in Kandahar city.
> 
> ...


Source:  The Canadian Press


----------



## krustyrl (25 Jun 2011)

Shyte.... bad news.  Condolences to the family and friends.  Sad-sad news.  Stand down and RIP soldier.


----------



## medicineman (25 Jun 2011)

RIP Troop.

MM


----------



## SoldierInAYear (25 Jun 2011)

RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Jun 2011)

News Release

Canadian Forces member dies from non-combat related wounds

CEFCOM NR – 11.004 - June 25, 2011

OTTAWA – One Canadian Forces member was found dead from non-combat related wounds at approximately 6:00 a.m. local Kandahar time on 25 June 2011 at a coalition forward operating base in Kandahar City.

Next of kin have been notified and have requested that the identity of their loved one be temporarily withheld.

A Canadian Forces National Investigation Service (CFNIS) investigation is ongoing to establish the circumstances of this incident. No further details are available at this time, although enemy action has been ruled out. 

Our thoughts are with the family and friends of our lost comrade. Our primary focus at this time is to provide the best possible support to the family of our soldier and to his colleagues.

-30-


----------



## R933ex (25 Jun 2011)

R.I.P


----------



## RememberanceDay (25 Jun 2011)

RIP, soldier. God speed, may their family be consoled in the fact that he is in a better place.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Jun 2011)

Statement

Statement By The Minister Of National Defence On The Death Of A Canadian Soldier

NR - 11.0XX - June 25, 2011

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan: 

“On behalf of the Defence family and our brave men and women in uniform, I extend my deepest sympathies to the family, friends and comrades of a Canadian soldier, who died today in Afghanistan. The family has asked that the soldier’s name not be released at this time. 

Canada and the Canadian Forces continue to serve and sacrifice in support of the UN-mandated, NATO-led mission to Afghanistan. Canadian Forces members have made an invaluable contribution to stabilizing and developing that country. Canada’s combat mission in Afghanistan is winding down, but the Canadian Forces remain committed to training the Afghan National Security Forces so that Afghans, themselves, can provide the security needed to build a better and brighter future for Afghans.Afghanistan will once again flourish and stand on its own, thanks to the efforts of Canadian Forces members, including this soldier. Canada will remain forever grateful for his service to our country and to the people of Afghanistan.” 

-30-


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Jun 2011)

Death of a Member of the Canadian Forces

June 25, 2011

Message from His Excellency the Right Honourable David Johnston, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, 

on the death of a member of the Canadian Forces

OTTAWA—It is with great sadness that my wife, Sharon, and I have learned of the death, in Afghanistan, of a member of the Canadian Forces.

As commander-in-chief, I mourn the loss of this soldier and would like his loved ones and comrades to know that I admire the work that he did to fulfill the Canadian mission in Afghanistan.

On behalf of my wife and all Canadians, I extend my deepest condolences to the family, the friends and the comrades-in-arms of this soldier. Our thoughts are with you all in this difficult time.

David Johnston

-30-

Media information:

Marie-Pierre Bélanger

Rideau Hall Press Office

613-998-9166

marie-pierre.belanger@gg.ca


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jun 2011)

> “I would like to offer my sincerest condolences, and those of all Canadians, to the families, friends and colleagues of this soldier who died today in Afghanistan.
> 
> “The Government of Canada proudly supports our soldiers, sailors, airmen and airwomen as they continue their efforts to build a safe and secure Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


Source:  PMO


----------



## NavyShooter (26 Jun 2011)

Rest Peacefully


----------



## armyvern (26 Jun 2011)

My condolances are with the family and comrades in arms of this soldier. May he rest well and never be forgotten.


----------



## hollyymarie (26 Jun 2011)

RIP
 :yellow:
We come, not to mourn our dead soldiers, but to praise them -Francis A. Walker


----------



## MikeL (26 Jun 2011)

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20110626/afghanistan-soldier-identified-110626/


> Army identifies latest soldier to die in Afghanistan
> The Canadian Press
> 
> Date: Sunday Jun. 26, 2011 11:57 AM ET
> ...


----------



## kstart (26 Jun 2011)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2011/06/26/afghanistan-soldier-identified.html



> Master Cpl. Francis Roy, a member of the Canadian Special Operations Regiment based out of CFB Petawawa, Ont.



No words right now, I'm just very sad for the families, unit, base.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jun 2011)

A photo from the CF.....


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Jun 2011)

May you be the last one lost.


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Jun 2011)

Audeamus!!!!


----------



## fire_guy686 (26 Jun 2011)

Rest Easy Francis. You will be missed.


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Jun 2011)

RIP MCpl Roy  

To the family, friends and comrades in arms.....sincerest condolences.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jun 2011)

> .... Our fallen comrade, Master Corporal Francis Roy, of the Canadian Special Operations Regiment, based at CFB Petawawa, Ontario, serving in Afghanistan as a member of the Special Operations Task Force, will return home to Canada tomorrow.
> 
> Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.
> 
> ...


Source:  CF media advisory, 28 Jun 11


----------



## mariomike (28 Jun 2011)

My sincere condolences.


----------



## mike63 (29 Jun 2011)

RIP Solider    :yellow:


----------

